# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  the key of Ab on a 5-string ?

## Don Stiernberg

DSQ plays "Freight Trane"(Tommy Flanagan)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umFWV3zYgO4

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Jim Garber, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

mreidsma, 

Rick Jones, 

Ted Eschliman, 

Tom Wright

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

embedded for your convenience.   :Smile: 

Lovely stuff.  Wish I could play like this.

Don, what are you running your signal through.  Is it just the amp?  (what amp is that?)
Or are you using some effects?
(I'm not listening with headphones and the speaker in this laptop is not the best.)

Daniel

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Hey Daniel!
        Thanks for your kind words, and embedding the video.
      Yeah so that's a Stevens Electrical Instruments(Michael Stevens) "Paul Glasse" model directly into a Quilter amp which is mic'd by what appears to be a Sennheiser of some sort. The Quilter is a prototype "Slantmaster 50"--fifty watts,Celestion G12 Century. I also have a MicroPro Mach 2 that utilizes a neodymium speaker. All their stuff sounds good, plus you can play catch with it on the breaks, or at least not have to go for chiropractic adjustment...
         I do have some effects in the store room but they are used mostly for guitars. The Slantmaster does have a way cool Trem circuit that yields a nice kinda Pops Staples sound with a Strat. One thing I think about trying on the 5 string is an MXR Carbon Copy delay, to sort of modernize or elongate the sound somewhat..but I always end up digging the sound(s)of the mando itself..

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

David Lewis, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

Rick Jones

----------


## lowtone2

We need new terminology, I guess. The head was not doubled, but tripled? very cool sound.

----------


## Kevin Knippa

Five strings?!?

Try 114 strings!

----------

Alfons

----------


## Alfons

Oh my, a couple of those shots looked suspiciously like some jazz-face on downtown Andy Brown! I do love me some Phil Gratteau drums with the DSQ.  Thanks Don!

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Thanks Don,

One of the things I miss most about living in California was access to all the great mandolin content: teachers, concerts, instruments, instrument repair etc.

I don't know if Quilter has any dealers in France, but I feel a trip to Paris coming on AFTER the curfews are lifted.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Pete Martin

I have a original MicroPro and it has been a terrific amp.  Works for both my Mann and Godin. 

Has a great line out sound, and PA guys love that (many amps line outs sound like doggy doo).

----------


## lowtone2

Another amp that works great for emando is Acoustic Image. I've used a Contra combo for years to amplify double bass and, because of its very flat and wide frequency range, it works just as well for guitar or mandolin. Input impedance is 1M so you can plug either a magnetic pickup or a piezo straight into it and there is also a balanced mic input with switchable power for a condenser mic. The line out is super clean. Plus, the company's customer service is amazing!

----------

